# Best middle of the road receiver?



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

What would you be looking at for the $300-$500 price mark?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Onkyo seems to be the one to go with for bang for buck. This 708 is a great deal. and it gives you the option of adding external amps with pre outs at some time down the road if you need some extra power.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Onkyo from Accessories4less.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

AC4L is tough to beat for savings at that Price. It is possible to get a thousand Dollar AVR for Five hundred.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi I am a bit Denon biased, they are well built, sound good enough, and have audyssey which to me is a great addition and I think works much better than other manufacturers own applications such as MCACC YPAO and the likes.
To me Denon receivers are great value too.
May be other brands give you more in some areas.
I'd say give the AVR 1611 or 1911 a look, they wouldn't disappoint you.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Onkyo seems to be the one to go with for bang for buck. This 708 is a great deal. and it gives you the option of adding external amps with pre outs at some time down the road if you need some extra power.


Looks like the one to me.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

akeoo7 said:


> Hi I am a bit Denon biased, they are well built, sound good enough, and have audyssey which to me is a great addition and I think works much better than other manufacturers own applications such as MCACC YPAO and the likes.
> To me Denon receivers are great value too.
> May be other brands give you more in some areas.
> I'd say give the AVR 1611 or 1911 a look, they wouldn't disappoint you.


I am also a "Fan boy" of Denon but i must say the Onkyo's are a tough match to beat when it comes to the price, with all of the features and power you get out of them especially when buying from AC4less.:T


----------



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

Well I grabbed a Yamaha 565 for $330 today along with some Paradigm's. I hope I got a decent one. I do like that Onkyo though.


----------



## 123loomis (Feb 4, 2010)

i own the onkyo tx-sr608 and i think with all it offers for the price its hard to beat and it got home theater magazines vote for runner up for 2010 top pics. arcam won for recievers but it will run you about 3500 bucks for it.this is my second onkyo i have owned in the past 3 years for the money hands down onkyo.


----------



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

Tdub said:


> Well I grabbed a Yamaha 565 for $330 today along with some Paradigm's. I hope I got a decent one. I do like that Onkyo though.


Hi
Congrats on your purchase, I hope they will give you years of trouble free enjoyment.
Just pop in some media and pump up the volume, sit back, enjoy.
Nice day


----------



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

Is there any disadvantage to buying reconditioned?


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I agree w/ akeoo7. I also nominate Denon as a great choice. They makes some pretty sweet AVRs in many price ranges that garnish plenty of positive reviews in the UK and USA press. I am currently using a Denon 2 channel receiver and the discrete amp and preamp sections are quite good. And that is being said after own much more expensive integrated amps and separate pre/power combos.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Tdub said:


> Is there any disadvantage to buying reconditioned?


All depends on a few things

-From whom/what sort of warranty. Accessories4less for example is great. I can't comment on anyone else.
-You may not get the absolute latest features with a 2009 reconditioned model and it's doubtful you'll find a 2010 reconditioned model just yet.
-Cosmetics - when they say cosmetics may not be 100%, they mean it! My SR6003 had some obvious scratches on the back label. Luckily that's not a big deal at all.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Excellent choice. There is not an 1.4 AVR on the Market that matches its Feature Set for the Dollar. I use the THX Cinema mode almost exclusively. I do disengage RE-EQ however.

Using the THX Mode also enables the Audyssey Flat Curve as well. Onkyo's do not offer multiple EQ Curves, but
when selecting THX, you do get the Flat Curve as it is a THX Requirement.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

Just curious, did you mean excellent choice on the Yamaha? I see that A4L has the Onkyo 608 for $299 right now which seems like a deal even if it is refurbished.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I was speaking of the TX-SR608. However, the Yamaha is an excellent choice as well and would be great as well. The Feature that is stunning on the 608 is the inclusion of THX Certification.

While some question the merit of THX Certification, it is a Feature that had never been offered with Onkyo's 600 Series in past Models. The Power Consumption is higher on the 608 over the 607 as the Amplifier Section is upgraded to meet Certification. Moreover it uses the Darlington Circuitry that is used with Onkyo's more expensive and higher powered Models.

I do wish that the 608 offered Preamp Outputs and included MultEQ as opposed to 2EQ, but considering the price it is a stunning value.
As to Purchasing B-Stock AVR's, I purchased one a few weeks ago and could not be happier. There is the loss of 1 year of Warranty, but I find that the Juice is more than worth the squeeze. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rishabhsansi (Oct 10, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I was speaking of the TX-SR608. However, the Yamaha is an excellent choice as well and would be great as well. The Feature that is stunning on the 608 is the inclusion of THX Certification.
> 
> While some question the merit of THX Certification, it is a Feature that had never been offered with Onkyo's 600 Series in past Models. The Power Consumption is higher on the 608 over the 607 as the Amplifier Section is upgraded to meet Certification. Moreover it uses the Darlington Circuitry that is used with Onkyo's more expensive and higher powered Models.
> ...


How do you rate denon 1912 with the above mentioned receivers ?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The 1912 will have far less power than the 608 or 609, but does offer Audyssey MultEQ. I would personally go with the additional power of the Onkyo. Especially as none of these AVR's have Preamp Outputs for adding an Amplifier.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## magic (May 23, 2011)

I agree with Jungle Jack, 

+1


----------

